# Review: The MGG Supernatural Mesquito



## Mister Magpie (Apr 10, 2013)

Recently, I was fortunate enough to receive this in the mail:










Mine was not exactly as the picture above - the model I received did not have the green spacer. Other than that difference, the slingshot I received was the same as highlighted by Eric of MGG here.

The slingshot was made from a natural mesquite fork (one side) and American cherry on the other side, with a baltic birch center.

Initially, I was surprised by its size - it was smaller than I thought it would be (you know how hard it is to tell the size from pictures). However, when I held the slingshot in my large hand I was amazed to find out how comfortable it was.

The pictures from MGG are of high quality and so there is no suprise when you open the package, however, there is just something about actually having the piece in your hand that is almost awe inspiring. The design, craftsmanship, and finish are top-notch. It is truly a beautiful slingshot.

Later, I took the slingshot out for a testdrive, and it did not take me long to be hitting my target with accuracy and consistency.

As far as customer service is concerned I can vouch for the fact that Eric is very responsive and communicative with his customers right from the initial contact.

I highly recommend Eric and his line of slingshots at MGG.


----------



## JJSyd (May 11, 2014)

Congratulations!

I cant wait to get my hands on some of Eric's work


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Thanks Magpie!

It's the culmination of over 30 prototypes.

I just want to make note that Supernatural is a trademarked by Simpleshot so disregard the name  It's the UNnatural series from now on!


----------



## Underachiever (Oct 17, 2013)

He´s Mister Wood-Wizard in person! I´d love to be apprenticed to Eric but he´s too far away from southern Germany unfortunately :bawling:


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

LukeSlingwalker said:


> He´s Mister Wood-Wizard in person! I´d love to be apprenticed to Eric but he´s too far away from southern Germany unfortunately :bawling:


You sir, are you too kind. I do teach, but informally, through the workshop I use. I just let the community tell me what mistakes I've made and make adjustments.

I have nothing on those guys who actually do woodworking.

We plan to take a trip to Europe sooner than later and Germany is on my list of places to go!


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

Great work Metro!

enjoy this stunning shooter Magpie!


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

Beautiful workmanship Metro!


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

A shooter for happy hours, enjoy it Darren, MGG rocks !!


----------

